# Trapper Johns



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Looking to take my first ever trip in a kayak with them before i even think about buying one. Has anyone had recent experience with them?


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

I did a 6 mile trip with them in early August. Their focus is renting kayaks and canoes to cabrewers but that stretch (both upper and lower trip) are good fishing spots. 

note: if you can tolerate their kayaks, they are selling the used/repaired ones for $100 or so.

also note: know that if you don't like kayaking after taking a trip with them, a better kayak can make a big difference.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Where do you live, Feiwen?


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Clintonville area North columbus 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

The owner has always been really good to me. I wouldn't say cabrewers are "their focus," in fact they discourage the drinking and even check coolers for cases of beer and liquor. Unfortunately, you can't stop idiots from drinking their lives away, so they still manage to sneak it out there. I bought a used kayak from him and while it's not the fanciest boat, i can bang it around on the rocks without stressing about my investment. Has worked just fine for my application so far. His rental prices are the best around too.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Feiwen said:


> Clintonville area North columbus


I'm gonna send you a PM. 
There's a group of us in Central Ohio that float/fish somewhere every weekend. We're a more the merrier type group so I'm sure I'm speaking for everyone else to say you are more than welcome to join us. And we all have plenty of extra boats. 
The advantage over renting being that you'd be with guys who fish all the time out of yaks. And you'll also get a chance to paddle more than a couple types of boats. We'll most likely have along a couple SOT's, a couple SIK's, and a couple solo canoes.


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow that would be great

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Just sent you my info. Call me.
None of us knew each until we knew each other, ya know?


----------



## pasta (Jun 21, 2012)

Between us we have about 35 boats

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Lol, Andy I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Coosa not coming today, my son had plans I forgot about, just me and the wenonah

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

How late in the year do you do this Bubba? I need a serious break from work and help jacking my kayak in and out of transportation.

I could bring the Cruise 12 or Vapor 10 depending on the flow. I doubt the 'Cuda would be an effective platform outside of the pools you fish.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Until the ice...

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Couldnt find a float trip this weekend, wth?!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I asked about you, since you got the new job you fell off the end of the world. Blame Neil, we all do

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Poor neil

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I'll take Neil's silence as consent!! Damn you Neil after all the times I put up with you in your underwear! Count me in on something!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

He did tell me he didn't invite you because he was sick of you catching fish behind him


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I didn't know I was fishing until Friday night. A lot of beverage was involved. I was pretty exhausted and out of it on Saturday. We pulled out at 1 PM, and I went home and crashed.

It looks like I'll have to wait until next June to get down to the skivvies again while fishing. Saturday is looking a little rough.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Sat looks good darn you! Getting new boat we are going somewhere if I have to drag you there! 

Talked to pasta, he's in, sure bubba will go, Dave's out.

OFFICIAL INVITE! ! 
Larry want to fish? 
Brock, thought I'd ask but know the answer already lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Couldnt find a float trip this weekend, wth?!


Is your dialing finger broken?  
We tried, like always, to ditch Stucky, but dude is like a bad case of crabs...just keeps coming back.
But you're always welcome!!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I invited Larry, took a bit of ribbing to get him to go, then he cancelled at 6 am this morning. Besides the heavy cold rain and the wind it was fun.The take out wasn't ,steep mud bank rigged up three straps and pulled them up one by one. Put in was worse, river up a foot, steep mud bank and deep fast water,I was betting Neil was going swimming

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Sounds like a blast still. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Well got the Ok from the wife to get a kayak for next season aslong as I get a canoe for the family trips... So I went from maybe buying a yak to a yak and canoe 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

